# Juices



## Hypersonic136 (3/5/19)

Hi all

How has stock of the following and prices please? all with 0mg 

1. pulse juicy jar? 
2. pulse Summer soother?
3. pulse secret syrup 
4. Alphonzo mango

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/5/19)

If y


Hypersonic136 said:


> Hi all
> 
> How has stock of the following and prices please? all with 0mg
> 
> ...



@Hypersonic136 Quite a few vape shops stock Pulse. Just Google.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NOOB (5/5/19)

@Hypersonic136, came across the Alphonzo mango just now. Sir Vape seems to have stock, but only in 3mg. Maybe pop them a request on the forum?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hypersonic136 (6/5/19)

Hooked said:


> If y
> 
> 
> @Hypersonic136 Quite a few vape shops stock Pulse. Just Google.


they dont make 0zic anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

